# Dog training in South Jersey



## The Golden Kola

Hey all, I'm going to be acquiring my first GSD puppy this fall and I've been trying to prepare in advance. Unfortunately I've been having a really rough time finding training facilities in my area. I currently live in Atlantic County and most of the trainers I come across don't have what I'm looking for. Ideally, I'd like to participate in obedience classes with my dog instead of shipping the dog off for two weeks and letting the trainer do whatever. I want to be involved. If anyone has suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

I did find one trainer in Hammonton (an hour away) that I was interested in but the information on his website is sorta limited and I can't find any reviews of him online (except for the testimonials on his own site, but I want outside sources). The name is South Jersey K9 Solutions, so if anyone has any info on that, I'd be interested in your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Merciel

I'm not familiar with that trainer and can't help you there, sorry. There are a couple of people on this board who live in the south NJ/greater Philly area and are active in the Schutzhund circuit, so they might have encountered that person in that context.

Dog Trainer Search is my first recommendation for places to get started, particularly for a new puppy owner. I agree that board-and-train is probably not the best way to get started with a new pup; developing those skills yourself and using them to bond with your new pup is likely to result in a stronger relationship.

I don't personally know of anyone in AC that I'd recommend. I can recommend a fair number of trainers and schools in and around Philadelphia, but I don't know how far you're willing to travel. Y2K9s in Wyndmoor and the Dog Training Center of Chester County in Exton are both great -- those are the clubs where I train, and will get you started in age-appropriate foundation skills that you can apply toward any sport that might interest you down the road -- but they might be farther afield than you want to drive.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea

I can't think of anyone in your area, but you should join Jersey Shore Shepherds (Jersey Shore Shepherds (and Friends!) (Forked River, NJ) - Meetup) and post your question to the members there, they're a great group and I'm sure they'd have some recommendations.


----------



## The Golden Kola

Great! Thanks for the help!


----------



## cliffson1

I live in the next county over, (Cape May), not sure if I could be of help but I know a little about training and the people who train in that area.
You can send a pm if you like.


----------



## LissG

Hi! I have been training with South Jersey K9 with John since I got my dog Wolf. We went to MANY trainers before finding John! John is AMAZING! He really worked with us and helped us sooo much. We did basic obedience, advanced, and now are in personal protection, all with John. He helped us with everything from the biting phase, to obedience, to aggression issues. He really is just amazing. I've met alot of people in the area who train wth him and they're all very pleased. I've never heard anything bad about him and I have nothig bad to say. The man is a miracle worker and really knows dogs.


----------



## The Golden Kola

Thanks, LissG. That sounds like the path I'm likely going to take (basic obed, advanced, personal protection). I'm glad to hear such good things about that trainer.


----------



## LissG

I had a massive brain fart last night when I posted that:blush:. The trainer I go to is j.mac k9 academy and his dog club is SJ and I got it confused....I never heard of the one you were talking about. I'm so so so sorry  it was late LOL

But I still stand by my rave review of John hahaha. Alot of trainers we looked at were very heavy handed and aggressive and just wanted to throw a e-collar on EVERY dog. John treats each dog as an individual, you get private one on one lessons with him and goes by what your dog needs. I think he trained police dogs before training for private citizens. Every Saturday he has a working dog club.


----------



## The Golden Kola

LissG, oh ok, I'll look them up too. I hear what you're saying.. A large portion of the trainers I found are big fans of e-collars, and while I think they have their place like any training tool, that's really not the method I wanna go with. I'd prefer more positive-based training.


----------



## cliffson1

I certainly support 
Liss on the recommendation of John Matoreilli as super trainer. One of the best trainers I know. We started SJ Working Dog Club about 5 years ago.


----------

